# Phrag. Golden Beryl



## Drorchid (Sep 10, 2008)

Phrag. Golden Beryl is Phrag. Robert Palm x wallisii. I used the flavum form of Phrag. Robert Palm to make this cross.












Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2008)

Yay, besseae hybrids!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Candace (Sep 10, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2008)

Great name for a pretty yellow hybrid!


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 10, 2008)

That one is very pretty


----------



## Gilda (Sep 10, 2008)

:clap:Lovely !!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 10, 2008)

Intensely beautiful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2008)

Interesting. It looks like my Lutz Rollke only with long petals. Nice one.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 10, 2008)

Lovely!!!!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 10, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Bolero (Sep 11, 2008)

I want it!!!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2008)

I got mine from Marilyn LeDoux and it's blooming size!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow - very pretty.

e-spice


----------



## Roy (Sep 11, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Yay, besseae hybrids!  Thanks for posting.



I second this with the relief that it doesn't look like a besseae.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 11, 2008)

That is because it only has 25% besseae, but besseae has attributed the yellow and red tones to this hybrid. I think it is kind of amazing that even though I have used the flavum form of besseae in the background of this cross, that you still get some red tones coming through, but they may also have come from the other parents. One seedling out of this cross, I think I had posted a picture of that one earlier, was almost entirely yellow.

Robert


----------



## Roy (Sep 11, 2008)

Robert, its a lovely flower and the color makes it stand out. I think probably because it is so different to most anything else in recent times.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2008)

A lot of the flavum besseae gen 1 and 2 crosses haven't flowered, or aren't well distributed yet. I think there is a good collection of photos on this forum if you search besseae, and flavum.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 11, 2008)

Roy said:


> Robert, its a lovely flower and the color makes it stand out. I think probably because it is so different to most anything else in recent times.




I agree, I think that a lot of the hybrids that have been produced by other breeders that are all starting to look alike (even I as a breeder am having a hard time to tell them all apart). One reason is that they keep using the same parents, or they are using plants that have the same genetic background. With my breeding I am trying to come up with plants that do not always fit that norm. Besides breeding for "red" colors, I am also going for yellows, peaches, whites and pinks. Also I am trying to get some different shapes, I don't like it when they all have that same "round" look. 

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 11, 2008)

I try to snap up as many flavs and light ones as I can but the mature ones only pop up once in a while on eBay.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> I agree, I think that a lot of the hybrids that have been produced by other breeders that are all starting to look alike (even I as a breeder am having a hard time to tell them all apart). One reason is that they keep using the same parents, or they are using plants that have the same genetic background. With my breeding I am trying to come up with plants that do not always fit that norm. Besides breeding for "red" colors, I am also going for yellows, peaches, whites and pinks. Also I am trying to get some different shapes, I don't like it when they all have that same "round" look. Robert



:clap::clap: I agree! I feel like I'm phragged out! Half a dozen long petal pinks/reds are enough in my collection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> ...Also I am trying to get some different shapes, I don't like it when they all have that same "round" look.
> 
> Robert


Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## swamprad (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh my, this is really a wonderful and unique phrag!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2008)

At first, I wasn't sure if I liked this or not, but I do! I like it because it is unusual. Like has already been said, a lot of Phrags tend to look the same (let's try having crosses that are dominant with species other than besseae for a change!) I applaud you Robert, for trying to get some different looks to the Phrag hybrids. I like the pinks and whites like Cardinale, and some of the vibrant coloured ones that use fischeri. Now, to get those colours with long petals! How much of a challenge would that be?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2008)

That's where Pk will have a strong influence.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> That's where Pk will have a strong influence.



I agree, that by using PK we will have some very interesting hybrids, we will increase size, and perhaps add some purple tones to the colors.

Just as an example of some of my other hyrbidizing:

In the same lines as Phrag. Golden Beryl, is Phrag. Patty Whack. This is Phrag. Robert Palm x longifolium:












A different line that I am creating is white and light pink phrags with long droopy petals. This is Emarald Fire (Calurum x boissierianum). The next step I want to do with this is cross it with a long petaled Phrag like Phrag wallisii, to get even longer petals, but keep the white to pink colors.






Or another direction, is by crossing it to say Phrag. Mem. Estelle Getty to get some dark maroon's to purple's with contrasting white. (This is kind of what I am hoping to get):






Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds 'all good' to me. Just don't forget about getting samples to your Slippertalk forum friends! :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2008)

Really good Robert! I really like the Emerald Fire. Now cross that with a caudatum type.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 12, 2008)

It would be interesting to see the Emerald Fire done w/ the lighter Calurum v. Candidulum!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2008)

Fun with Photoshop!

I really like the Emerald Fire -- wonderful color and shape! I didn't see that on your website, or that would've been in my order, depending on price.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 12, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Fun with Photoshop!
> 
> I really like the Emerald Fire -- wonderful color and shape! I didn't see that on your website, or that would've been in my order, depending on price.



Unfortunately I did not get many out of this cross, so I am just using them for further breeding. Eventually they may be big enough that we will sell divisions. Also now I know what they look like, I probably will remake this cross, and yes I agree I really like how it turned out.

Robert


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 13, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> ...
> I really like the Emerald Fire -- wonderful color and shape!....



I fully agree!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 13, 2008)

Emeral Fire is stunning! I really like it too...


----------

